# Parking Lights



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

At the campground we went to this weekend, they had a 4th of July parade, and we were riding in it with the kids in their hay wagon. It went all around the campground, and there were several TT's that had on their parking and marker lights as part of their decorations, they were not hooked up to their TV's so I wanted to know how I can do that? Would I wire something to the 7 pin connector to the TT's 12 volt I assume?

This is not a big deal, but I would like to do this if I could.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll see what I can find on that rock hill. There is a thread around here somewhere from a long time back! You are basically correct in your thought about the 7-pin connector. You do not need an external power source though, you simply have to cross the correct contacts on the connector, and the lights will run off the trailers battery.

As I recall, the original post on this had a nifty little switch box that someone had made that the 7-pin plugged into, and if I also recall correctly it included a turn signal solenoid that would allow the option of making the lights blink if you wanted!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My brother does that with his camper. I'm not exactly sure of the details but I know he simply inserts a fuse into the 7 pin connector.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I've seen some that were home made and a google search turned up this which is kind of pricey









http://www.westhaverassociates.com/flashcube/

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, Here is what I am finding so far...

Camping With Marker Lights

Pretty cool little unit, but you could build your own for less than 50 bucks!: FlashCube

Still can't find the one I'm remembering, but this should get you going!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I insert a 15 amp flat fuse in my 7 pin connector I believe were the notch is. This will also do it. Less $$$

The secret is out.

Enjoy.

Brian


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Piecemakers said:


> I stick a 15 amp flat fuse in my 7 pin connector I believe were the notch is. This will also do it. Less $$$
> 
> The secret is out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian and Doug. (your secret is safe with me!!)

Jason - "Rock Hill"


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have seen people use a HD auto turn signal flasher and made all the lights go blinkey blinkey....


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Piecemakers said:


> I insert a 15 amp flat fuse in my 7 pin connector I believe were the notch is. This will also do it. Less $$$
> 
> The secret is out.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one that read this and went to look? I didn't see a notch, or am I looking for the wrong thing Brian? Time to break out the fluke I guess.

Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You use a fuse inserted into the correct two pins of the plug which will create the circuit.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I plugged in a fuse and it works!! Thanks for all the tips, I love it. Now I am part of the cool crowd.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Can you post a picture of the fuse in the 7-pin connector? Just to be sure i put it in the correct spot.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Can you post a picture of the fuse in the 7-pin connector? Just to be sure i put it in the correct spot.


x2


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

This should help. This is how I do it.
Joe

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...st&p=104200


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can you post a picture of the fuse in the 7-pin connector? Just to be sure i put it in the correct spot.


x2








[/quote]

I'll take a pic tonight and post it.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

rock hill said:


> I plugged in a fuse and it works!! Thanks for all the tips, I love it. Now I am part of the cool crowd.


Here are the pics.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Got mine working now too. pretty cool.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for the pictures...I am gonna try it this weekend!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> Got mine working now too. pretty cool.


Real cool, I love it!


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Now how cool is that... been wondering how the magic was done! Thanks.


----------

